
COVIDSafe is noncompliant with privacy policy, ignored infosec and didn't fix - ghuntley
https://youtu.be/r9nF9-KYx2o
======
ghuntley
You can find specifics and the research at
[https://twitter.com/GeoffreyHuntley/status/12581744339796254...](https://twitter.com/GeoffreyHuntley/status/1258174433979625474?s=19)
for more information. Let's continue the discussion here however.

------
vikramkr
Does anyone have an article link instead of video/twitter on what
happened/background? I'm not Australian so don't have the context on what this
app is/how hard the government is pushing it/who made it etc, but would like
to read up on it. Thanks.

~~~
sassasa
Here is a technical document on the security vulnerabilities being reported:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1u5a5ersKBH6eG362atALrzuX...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1u5a5ersKBH6eG362atALrzuXo3zuZ70qrGomWVEC27U/edit#)

